# R34 GTT or GTR? Need help and info!



## SpiritualBeggar (Sep 14, 2007)

hey guys,

ok, so im thinkin about gettin an R34. thats the easy part......

the hard part is deciding whether to go for the ultimate GTR or settle for a GTT.

GTR is bloody expensive and probably out of my price range just at this moment, but a GTT is within reach.

so what are the differences between the two? one of the more important questions i need answering is: does the GTT come in a 4wd version, as the car i get is goin to be my everyday car and i feel that a 4wd will be a bit more sensible than a rwd. im also not going to touch the engine of the car. i mite do stuff to the car to make it more reliable and efficient, but as for power.....standard r34 power is more than enough for now.

so, any info you guys can give on the difference between the GTR and the GTT will be really appreciated.

thanks guys


----------



## SpiritualBeggar (Sep 14, 2007)

anyone with any info? or can point me in the right direction to find some info?


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

GTR34 2.6 twin turbo 4WD
GTT 2.5 single turbo RWD

here is a review found on carsurvey.com
General comments?

This review compares the R34 GT-T to the R34 GT-R (both driven back to back along the same stretch of road). I have now owned an R34 GT-T for one year now. Just recently I drove its bigger brother the GT-R in a bid to decide whether to upgrade to the GT-R or not...

Firstly let us just refresh ourselves here about the two cars.

GT-R and GT-T, a basic summary�

The GT-T is rear wheel drive 2.5 litre single turbo (RB25DET) and the GT-R is a four wheel drive 2.6 litre twin turbo (RB26DETT). Both outputs are claimed to be 280 bhp (this is actually inaccurate, the GT-R is 320 bhp in real life!). The GT-T has NEO variable valve lift timing and both cars come equipped with excellent HICAS 4-wheel steering and the same leather trimmed steering wheel. The GT-T runs on 225/17's section tyres, the GT-R runs on 245/18's. The GT-T has big sized Nissan manufactured calipers with excellent stopping power. The GT-R has racing Brembo calipers and huge stopping power. The GT-R has a nice computer multi-function display showing torque, power, oil temperature, boost pressure, etc. etc. The GT-T has simply 3 analogue dials show oil temperature, boost pressure and battery voltage. The GT-R having a 6-speed box and the GT-T a five speed unit. The GT-R has wider bodied wings and a big front mounted intercooler with aggressive front spoiler. The GT-T makes do with a much more toned down front bumper with a smaller sized intercooler.

Basically, both cars come from the same �gene pool' but both are different to drive. I should know since I drove both cars back to back on the same day one after the other.

First let us outline the examples I drove. The GT-T was a slightly modified example with an anti-cat straight through exhaust, running 1-bar boost pressure (raised from 0.6 standard), HKS plugs and HKS filter to give around 300 bhp plus a factory GT-R rear wing replacing the GT-T's standard one and running on 18" wheels and less than 10k miles (as new condition really).

The GT-R was completely standard apart from running on wider rimmed alloys (265 tyres).

First Impressions

On the open road the GT-T feels very well accomplished, lots of smooth power delivery and then a very nice zone (just above 3,000 revs when the turbo came on strong to give a very nice urgent pull to the engine). The car gives a very respectable power delivery and easily feels like its good for 300 bhp. Torque builds up well and gives a push into the back of the seat feeling that every respectable high performance sports coupe should deliver.

Climbing out of the GT-T into the GT-R and the differences are already starting to become more apparent. The seats in the GT-T really are lacking in support for spirited driving since the level of damping is surprisingly soft for the level of power available. The GT-R ones really are excellent and give excellent body support. It is more noticeable around a fast corner and on the GT-T this inspires less confidence to go into a corner hard or under trail braking than when driving the GT-R. The GT-T really is crying out for a decent set of lowering springs to fix this problem and a swap out for a good set of Recaro seats.

The very first gear change you make brings another big surprise. The GT-T has a 5-speed box and the GT-R has a six but that's not the whole story. There is a metal gate on the GT-T that gives a nice clickety click action which is pleasant enough but in the GT-R the box is very stubby and tight with absolutely no feeling of slack that you get on the GT-T. Basically the GT-T gear shifter feels (dare I say it?) a little bit sloppy in direct comparison. Its not that there is a horrible gear change on the GT-T (I actually really like it), but in comparison to the GT-R it just doesn't feel as driver focused. The GT-R has a much more sporty feel to the selection of gears, a sort of �chunky' feel if you like. Reminds me of the NSX gear change�

Engine power wise the example I was driving of the GT-T was slightly uprated to around 300 bhp but even still the difference between the GT-R and GT-T was noticeable and this I think was purely down to engine torque, not bhp! The sheer feeling of torque on the twin turbo'd motor is staggering. On the GT-R at almost any point in the rev range floor the throttle and the car just responds, compared to the example I drove the same feeling was there on the GT-T but just not to the same extent of urgency (surprisingly not as much in it really than you would expect). The throttle response on the GT-T was admittedly less linear. Hit the throttle and straight away you notice very crisp clean acceleration and then start to feel the torque quickly building up to massive grin inducing levels. In the GT-T the rear killer blow of the acceleration curve felt slightly higher up the rev range (perhaps because of better traction of the 4wd?). With the turbo spooling about 0.5 bar the GT-T feels just as amazing but in the GT-R that feeling was there right through the rev range. Lets get one thing clear here though the GT-T (at least at this level of tune) was not at all far behind on the engine stakes, at least compared to a �standard' GT-R anyway. It really has a truly excellent power unit and it really feels brilliant to drive.

Get the cars moving and the steering feels very accurate and pin-sharp (on both cars actually) but there is more feedback (and a LOT more bouncing up and down) in the GT-R. From the driving seat (apart from the seat itself) it is a very similar feeling, the steering is rather impressive in both cars and turn in characteristics are immensely impressive. Against the GT-T the GT-R doesn't have much here except that of course on the fatter rimmed tyres and 2 more driven wheels there is obviously a lot more scope for faster changes in the GT-R. What really does come across here though is just how well sorted the steering feel is on both cars, absolutely brilliant and definitely one of the big plus points. This really does give a big confidence boost compared to other cars.

Overall I was convinced enough to decide I will swap from the GT-T to the GT-R� but despite what I've written here really there is not as much in it as you'd think. The added weight advantage of the GT-T only helps its case (its about 200 kilo's lighter than the GT-R) and I'm sure a more tuned up GT-T (especially lowering springs and better seats) would make the whole car feel so much more driver focused. Overall if you can afford the GT-R go for it, but overall don't feel to short changed about buying an R34 GT-T because overall it's a very capable car (I'd say its easily better than a BMW M3). Price differential is that a mint GT-T 2-3 yrs old with low mileage will fetch about 20-22K (GBP) and a GT-R 32-34K (GBP)� It would certainly be interesting to drive a GT-T with 10k of modifications to compare the difference�[/COLOR]


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

well I would say that it comes down to what you want? What do you want to use the car for? Do you want to mod the car? Do you want to build a monster car? Do you want to build a show car? Do you want to leave it as stock? 

Have you driven RWD with that sort of power figure?

Basically just some questions to get you started on, the answers will lead you to one or the other... 

Personally, I want a GTR


----------



## SpiritualBeggar (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks micky..

that was a really helpful post. its a shame they dont do a 4wd variant of the GT-T. As an everyday car im not sure how well the Rwd will be (especially in the winter).

does anyone here drive a Rwd as an everyday car, and can vouch for their performance...even in the winter. bearing in mind im not talkin about thrashing this car, i will be quite conservative ( i say that now, but who knows what will happen when my foot hits that pedal :chuckle: )

i havnt driven Rwd cars with that sort of power. but ive been in plenty, and have driven more powerful Fwd.

i dont intend to do much modding to the performance of the car. maybe put better seats in after readin that review micky found, and maybe few cosmetic stuff....but want to keep it pretty much standard. mite add a few bits and bobs over time, but dont really want to take it more than 350bhp...as i dont want the reliability issues that come with higher bhp (i need it as an everyday car so it needs to be pretty darn reliable).


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

The GTT is very very tail happy in the winter ,I had both at the same time at one point .As much as the GTT is a very good car they are very differant,the 34 GTR just feels solid and powerfull and sticks to the road.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I have a 450BHP RWD TT manual supra, and as fun as it is, I miss AWD (used to own an Impreza in South Africa). AWD just feels more planted/secure on the road. I have lots of issues with traction in the Supra, but it is fun. However in the wet its a monster... I have already had the nose pointing at on coming traffic by mistake when trying to pull off in anger.


----------

